# Is this SIBO?Can anyone please Help?I am dying



## plzhelpme (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi All,

From the month of August this year I am having weird symptoms. It never ever happened to me anytime before. First constipation started and then started never ending gas because of which I am suffering so much as I cannot sit and work in my office or go out with friends and family. I had two endoscopies and two biopsies which confirmed that my duodenum and stomach doesn not have ulcer and was very normal and I did not have any H.Pylori. I was given pancreatic enzyme capsules which did not help much. I have this slight bloating sensation as well but my main problem is gas. I do not wish to go back to my GI because he is insisting me for another endoscopy which is of no use and the next nearest GI is 120kms away.
So can any of you please let me know if this is SIBO? The other thing is that if I do not eat fiber supplements, I get pellets like stool the next day which is shiny and I have to go to the bathroom atleast 5times in the morning to empty my stomach even after which i feel like i havent emptied and I also get hell lot of gas.
Since pancreatic enzyme tablets did not help much, I assume that my pancreas are okay. Is there any test that I can do at home to confirm if it is indeed SIBO? I need your valuable feedback. Please help me.
Also can i take antibiotics for SIBO and see if the problem goes away?Is it safe to take antibiotics without being diagnosed?


----------



## Notcurableatall (Dec 3, 2012)

I had the same problems like your a year ago. I had alot of flatulance but now its manageable.
However i still suffer from other symptoms.
Have you ever tried some foods that dont cause gas?
For me avoding gassy foods helps alot.
Also you can take yougurt+psyllium husk to solve your constipation problem.
I hope this is of some help.
Message me if you want to skype as i suffer the same problems


----------



## aaltimas1 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey my friend there is a test for SIBO, you can get that done to confirm diagnose, this can be done in main stream medical system, they can also test you for lactose intolorants as well. It takes a heck of a long time this test, takes like 6-8 hours and you have to breath into bags, unfortunately for me I got prescribed like four different kinds of antibiotics and a special diet to follow but it didn't seem to solve the problem for me, I don't have a good memory for test it seems like i have had every test you can get but I think it was called a hydrogen breath test. The Doctor didn't want to give me anymore antibiotics because she was afraid it could harm me if i took any more, I have a friend that swears by colloidal silver but be aware you can turn yourself blue if you drink too much of the stuff!! Yea it true.You can also probably Google the diet for SIBO if you can't I can probably dig it up if I still have it? As far as taking antibiotics with working with a doctor I think it probably not the greatest idea, there are so many types of antibiotics and bacteria I would imagine you have to find somebody who know what they are doing. Seach the internet there are plenty of Doctors who have found great success using antibiotics to treat IBS, maybe they would be willing to work with you thru the internet?? Best of luck and I would say in my own experience you probably not dying it just feels that way, aleast thats been my experience.Safe journeys.


----------



## rudibear (Jul 28, 2012)

My GI put me on antibiotics for SIBO without testing me first. He feels that the test is not very reliable. He first tried Xiflaxan. It left me very constipated so we switched to Amox/K Clav. This is generic for Augmentin. Took it twice a day for two weeks. Wound up with diarrhea, but was determined to see it through. The idea was to kill off pretty much all of the bacteria in my gut. Now I am in the process of rebuilding those bacteria. With one exception I am more comfortable and spending less time in the bathroom. The exception is vaginal burning. It seems to have resulting from wiping out so much good bacteria. So I am on another antibiotic to resolve that issue. Its too soon for me to shout hoorah, and say I have been cured. If I feel good three or four months from now I might be willing to do that. So I did take antibiotics without a formal diagnosis of SIBO, but was definitely under a doctors care.


----------



## plzhelpme (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello all..thank you so much for all your suggestions and feedback. I finally decided to take the risk and try cipro..took 500mg yesterday after dinner and today after breakfast..I kind of feel better..no bloating whatsoever..but still I don't know if its indeed SIBO.
Rudibear, did you also have gas problems?and wr you also constipated?


----------



## plzhelpme (Dec 3, 2012)

@notcureable, my gas becomes even more if I take psyllium husk based supplements..when I stop taking it, I get less gas but then I get constipated.







I have tried all combinations of diet but to no use. I thought if its fat malabsorption but am sure it isn't cuz I tried eating a whole lot of butter for 3days and nothing happened.


----------



## plzhelpme (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi alltimas, the place where I get a hydrogen breath test is like 120kms away and its so difficult because one is that its so far and the other thing is that it won't end in a day. I atleast need to go there for 2 days.


----------



## rudibear (Jul 28, 2012)

I've had gas for years. Not enough to really impact my life though, and definitely not my job. Some constipation, but usually multiple formed bms. Good luck to you.


----------



## redrachel76 (Jun 28, 2009)

This is probably a useless suggestion, but when I have a crisis with digestion, I just stick to a chicken soup made with just a chilcken, pumpkin and courgette (squash in American English?) Nothing else. (Soup mix chemicals are the worst thing.) I eat boiled egg and sheep for breakfast. I just stick to those 4-5 safe foods for a while and wait for it to calm down. It does weaken me though. But it's the only thing that helps when I'm desperate. Do you have a small number of safe foods that you can resort to in IBS attacks?

Thankfully I haven't had any crises for a while. I don't know how long that will last but I have posted about camel milk helping me and trying a new drug ketotifen which is just a regular antihistamine but seems to help some people with IBS. I hope it helps. I wish I could offer more help.

Also I once tried antibiotics for SIBO without prescription or doctors. I did it after reading the Pimental book. It is not safe or recommended but I was desperate. I had a slight improvement during the antibiotics but then the symptoms came back. I don't want to encourage you to do that. I am just telling the truth of what I tried. No doctor where I live recognises SIBO or Pimental's book. If I had a doc and a test available, even far away, I would have prefered to do it that way.


----------



## aaltimas1 (Aug 15, 2010)

I had the test and my Gastro Doc didn't even want to honor it she kept saying that it was not always accurate?? I got frustrated at her near the end it was like she didn't want to see me, because I wanted to keep trying with different antibiotics but she did not want to try anymore. I had a friend here in Edmonton swear by drinking colloidal silver but I would h*ighly warn anybody who is going to try this product that it can make you turn blue*, it is natures most potent antibiotic, my friend turned himself blue I am serious! But he said it cured him from having chronic bowel problems for 10 years, I am really hesitant to try it because I do not want to turn blue, he jokes around with me and says it ant easy being blue. Anyways beyond that I have also tried Ketotifen it didn't seem to do anything but it did make me really tired, I still have some at home I may try it again. At one point I was going to the hospital almost daily and I even got a prescription for this stuff called pink lady's, man are those ever gross, I know what desperation will make a person do, but if I learned anything that I could share with some one is sometimes it better to slow down, for me I didn't get sick over night and I believe for me healing is a journey. Yea easy to say when you are not in intense blissful pain or constipated for days on end. Both of which I have experienced and no matter how badly I wanted a quick fix I made things worse be getting stressed out to max trying to figure out the cure. As far as safe foods go, the more bland and simple the food is the better it seems to sit with my system but if I get really flared up, it does not matter what I eat? Anyways on a positive note I have had a period of going to the bathroom with out laxatives, I haven't done anything really different bit of a miracle. I would highly reccomend working with someone, doctor or otherwise instead of going full steam ahead with the antibiotics, you sure as heck don't want to be like me I have made my problem worse a many of times, when I would get too excited about possible cure, and maybe the Doc was right too much antibiotics might not be good? Anyways best of luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## aaltimas1 (Aug 15, 2010)

Yea the test is a pain, but if it can give you an answer it might be worth the effort? What does your Doc think? Do you guys have a nartophatic doctors over there? Have you tried the SIBO diet?? If so has that given you any relief? If you tried the diet and have relief that may signal the problem? Why does your doc want you to do another test that you already have done? Are you able to talk to your Doc or dose he/she not listen? I know I have promblem communication witih Doc? Anyways just some thoughts, take care.


----------

